# Kalita Wave 155 recipe



## YorkshireLion (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi all,

So I just made my best coffee yet on a Kalita wave, it's the best coffee I have made so far, my first attempt as well, there were some errors made as the 155 is quite small I managed to spill some grounds behind the filter like a plonker.

15/250g

I basically did a 50g bloom for 30 seconds stirring the grounds to get all the grounds wet and then poured the remaining 200g in intervals as the bed lowered by just bringing it back up to where it was each time. My total time was just over 4 minutes but over 2 of that was the pour. Picture wasn't under the best lighting apologies.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I find the 155 quite forgiving, it has a fast flow rate which doesn't drop unlike the 185 and you can get a decent bed depth with only 14-15g of coffee and you don't need such a fine grind. It's my go to brewer at the moment. I do 14.5g coffee, no rinsing of the filter and 4 pours: 40g bloom and swirl and then 80g at :3, 60g at 1:00 and 60g at 1:30 pours with the first three in spiral and the last one going straight in the middle. It's usually drained by 2:00-2:15. Though other ways of pouring work just as well, I rarely get a bad brew out of it (given good coffee to start with)


----------



## YorkshireLion (Jun 11, 2019)

the_partisan said:


> I find the 155 quite forgiving, it has a fast flow rate which doesn't drop unlike the 185 and you can get a decent bed depth with only 14-15g of coffee and you don't need such a fine grind. It's my go to brewer at the moment. I do 14.5g coffee, no rinsing of the filter and 4 pours: 40g bloom and swirl and then 80g at :3, 60g at 1:00 and 60g at 1:30 pours with the first three in spiral and the last one going straight in the middle. It's usually drained by 2:00-2:15. Though other ways of pouring work just as well, I rarely get a bad brew out of it (given good coffee to start with)


 I have been playing around with grind size, if you don't mind, next time you make a brew could you post a pic of your grind size so I can compare to what I'm using. I'm glad I went with the smaller one for a single brew as I will grab the bigger one later at some point but I'm only making one mug at the moment.

Not sure which setting the grind was on the picture I have included.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

It's pretty hard to convey grind size by pics, and I don't have any British coins but you can have a look at the photos here in full res:

Before:

https://i.imgur.com/LmpJsz2.jpg

After:

https://i.imgur.com/Njoln1Y.jpg

This was a 14g/235g brew, 40g at 0:00, 80g at 0:30, 60g at 1:00 and 55g at 1:30, it drained at 2:30.


----------

